

Groupon to Raise $250M at a $1.2B Valuation - byrneseyeview
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/13/groupon-raises-huge-new-round-at-1-2-billion-valuation/

======
subpixel
Groupon is really killing it.

Q: Does anyone know whether similar concepts were attempted in the past by
companies that just didn't execute properly or connect with consumers? Or is
this something so simple it was just overlooked by over two decades of
e-commerce?

------
malbiniak
$250M was the valuation at the last round. $1.2B is the current valuation.

And, to make it more credible, only Arrington is reporting it.

